
Why Procrastinators Procrastinate. - olefoo
http://www.waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-procrastinate.html
======
jds375
Great drawings. But seriously, I think tracking your progress helps avoid
procrastination. Marking a calendar or a goal tracking app like Everest are a
good way to keep on top of things.

------
ArcturusIV
Thanks for posting this it was an interesting read, I cant help think of the
irony reading this, when I should be working on two assignments for Friday.

------
a3voices
If I didn't procrastinate, I never would have learned about Bitcoin, which has
made me quite a lot of money. So I don't think procrastination is always so
bad.

